# Discuss your favorite BHM P...



## agouderia (Feb 1, 2017)

*... Porn fantasy!*

Given that this was the smallest common denominator in our "new topics"-thread - here goes.

Good porn for the female audience is rare enough - let alone for an FFA disinterested in seeing on screen Ken lookalikes. 
Some make do with gay porn, for us FFAs mostly the bear-chub category - but that often misses the mark too. (Talk about simplistic scripts! :doh

So many of us in the back of our minds have this little archive with our personal collection of BHM blue movie treatments, which we can pull out whenever necessary to go down mental sexy lane....

Ladies - which ones are yours? When do you use them? Ever shared?


----------



## Fat Molly (Feb 2, 2017)

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 

10/10 would rep again 

oh my goodness. 

i mean i spend so much time and effort writing them down, lol, in various forms and configurations. 

i love the sexy nerd who is self-confident and enjoys his food. i'm cleaning up & extending upon The Weight Loss Surgery Clinic story for publication and the primary thing I changed? instead of envisioning the doctor as old and portly, I'm re-envisioning him at an age that's dateable (for me) and making him a chubby lovebug 

mmmmm 


favorite things i love thinking about a big handsome hunk of a man: 


just standing around being thoughtful, distracted, rubbing his belly (thinking about food...?) 
sitting with his legs spread far apart and his tummy hanging, obscuring his crotch (and his bulging member!)
relaxing on the couch and resting a hand on top of his stomach, eating a sandwich or reading a book or something
arching his neck back in ecstasy as I pleasure his cock 
puttering around the kitchen making something delicious, humming or singing to himself 
enjoying a large thing of popcorn at the movies, eating voraciously and enjoying every bite


----------



## Fat Molly (Feb 2, 2017)

moar: 

a) watching him fix something, bending over, and his pants pulling down so delightfully. he tries to pull them up but they just resist staying up on his fat ass 
b) watching him lay in bed while he vapes and watches telly, one hand in his underwear massaging his balls. 
c) buying and making things especially for you, and putting them in your fridge for you to discover once he's gone home


----------



## Melian (Feb 3, 2017)

My bf occasionally travels for work, and can be gone for 3-4 days. Usually, during that time, I have a fantasy about him coming back ~100 lbs (or whatever impossible amount) heavier. Then it just devolves into pure porn, with me ripping his clothes off, squeezing his tits, struggling to find his cock, licking it and teasing him, and then him throwing me against a wall, and panting/sweating while he fucks the life out of me.


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 3, 2017)

Melian said:


> My bf occasionally travels for work, and can be gone for 3-4 days. Usually, during that time, I have a fantasy about him coming back ~100 lbs (or whatever impossible amount) heavier. Then it just devolves into pure porn, with me ripping his clothes off, squeezing his tits, struggling to find his cock, licking it and teasing him, and then him throwing me against a wall, and panting/sweating while he fucks the life out of me.



*Fans self*
Hot:shocked:


----------



## Fat Molly (Feb 3, 2017)

Melian said:


> My bf occasionally travels for work, and can be gone for 3-4 days. Usually, during that time, I have a fantasy about him coming back ~100 lbs (or whatever impossible amount) heavier. Then it just devolves into pure porn, with me ripping his clothes off, squeezing his tits, struggling to find his cock, licking it and teasing him, and then him throwing me against a wall, and panting/sweating while he fucks the life out of me.



Woooooo yeah I like this  .


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 6, 2017)

Melian said:


> My bf occasionally travels for work, and can be gone for 3-4 days. Usually, during that time, I have a fantasy about him coming back ~100 lbs (or whatever impossible amount) heavier. Then it just devolves into pure porn, with me ripping his clothes off, squeezing his tits, struggling to find his cock, licking it and teasing him, and then him throwing me against a wall, and panting/sweating while he fucks the life out of me.



I found this oddly arousing.


----------



## Anjula (Feb 10, 2017)

Melian said:


> My bf occasionally travels for work, and can be gone for 3-4 days. Usually, during that time, I have a fantasy about him coming back ~100 lbs (or whatever impossible amount) heavier. Then it just devolves into pure porn, with me ripping his clothes off, squeezing his tits, struggling to find his cock, licking it and teasing him, and then him throwing me against a wall, and panting/sweating while he fucks the life out of me.



10/10 love it


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 11, 2017)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I found this oddly arousing.



Dude for real. I was like "This is why the Holodeck exists on Star Trek"


----------



## Tracii (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh my pant pant


----------



## LeoGibson (Feb 12, 2017)

I've noticed (strictly research) that pornhub has quite a bit of male/female BHM content if you use the search feature.


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 12, 2017)

I had to look into it. I found "SSBHM blown by granny" among the vids.

Now I know how to respond when people ask me "Rabbit, where do you see yourself in 50 years?"


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 13, 2017)

I have to admit my favorite BHM/FFA porn is located in the my recordings folder on my phone. It's amazing how small a girl looks under an enormous belly.


----------



## ashblonde (Feb 14, 2017)

I guess you could say my stories are peppered with bits of personal porn, but based on the question itself, its nice to know its not uncommon to bank these little personal movie trailers.

One that goes back a long time still meanders in my brain: a guy works in a restaurant with me, he somehow just knows what I'm into even though I haven't admitted a thing; he goes out of his way to point out how fat he's getting, unbuttons his bottom shirt buttons to tease me, always ends up in tight spaces with me so he can brush his belly against me, whispers in my ear about what his chubby fingers can do to me later... the rest is very him in charge.

Another one goes back almost as far, a really big cute guy at a professional conference - in a coat with a tie that comes up too short on him (as ties can do on a BHM); there's a lunch buffet, he's in front of me loading up his plate while his belly almost grazes along the table in front of him but he doesn't even realize its really that big. He starts to chat with me about how all the food is too good, too much, he shouldn't really take so much, but its all just there for the taking... I catch him a little later taking multiple desserts and even though he's a bit red-faced, I add a couple of more to his plate for him. I run into him at the hotel bar later, one thing leads to another... in this one I'm the boss and he's stunned into submission.

pretty vanilla I know, don't judge :blush:


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 17, 2017)

ashblonde said:


> pretty vanilla I know, don't judge :blush:



I wouldnt call you vanilla at all. Ive been enjoying your sexy stories for many many years now! You are one of my favourite FFA authors (as someone whose favourite erotic material is written stories) :bow:


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 17, 2017)

Also, thanks for the multiple reps for my last comment. Im an cornball. Thanks for appreciating it.

Ive been thinking about this thread and cant come up with anything specific.

At this point, Im in my early 30s and ridiculously hormonal. I pretty much get turned on when the wind blows.


----------



## freakyfred (Feb 18, 2017)

rabbitislove said:


> I pretty much get turned on when the wind blows.



Are you sure? That's a pretty depressing movie. 

View attachment When_the_Wind_Blows_1986.jpeg


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 18, 2017)

Having my hubby eat a whole lot, grow and have him pin me down and smother me with his huge fat belly.. turns me on so much every time!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 21, 2017)

I can't do real porn - at best a video of a belly jiggle. Mental porn though? Hey now!

I also try and write my own fantasy, and many are quite vanilla. I think the most erotic thing for me, and the thing I fantasize about most, is a BHM who is unshakably confident and actually uses his body to torment me. Like, willingly decides to get up over 300 lbs, teasing me that I am a bad FFA if I don't cook enough. When trying to lock up the house to leave in the morning to go to work he would "accidentally" try and slip by me in the hall, his belly brushing against mine, then finally pinning me in place with it so that the fat squishes out around me. Lots of fat teasing, physically and verbally.


----------



## dwesterny (Feb 21, 2017)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> When trying to lock up the house to leave in the morning to go to work he would "accidentally" try and slip by me in the hall


So your fantasy involves locking a fat person in your house and him trying to slip by but being too fat to escape without your notice?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 21, 2017)

dwesterny said:


> So your fantasy involves locking a fat person in your house and him trying to slip by but being too fat to escape without your notice?



Yes. This.


----------



## Michaelssshawn555 (Sep 27, 2020)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I can't do real porn - at best a video of a belly jiggle. Mental porn though? Hey now!
> 
> I also try and write my own fantasy, and many are quite vanilla. I think the most erotic thing for me, and the thing I fantasize about most, is a BHM who is unshakably confident and actually uses his body to torment me. Like, willingly decides to get up over 300 lbs, teasing me that I am a bad FFA if I don't cook enough. When trying to lock up the house to leave in the morning to go to work he would "accidentally" try and slip by me in the hall, his belly brushing against mine, then finally pinning me in place with it so that the fat squishes out around me. Lots of fat teasing, physically and verbally.


Interesting


----------



## kinkykitten (Sep 28, 2020)

I live my fantasy daily by watching my husband get bigger


----------



## Michaelssshawn555 (Oct 2, 2020)

kinkykitten said:


> I live my fantasy daily by watching my husband get bigger


How much does he weight?


----------

